# Warren County 2019-2020 Deer Season



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Deer season is three weeks away!! I hope y’all are ready! Looks like it’s going to be a really good year


----------



## Warrencounty (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep. Archery season is just a warm up lol. It’s fun, but when ML cones in, that’s when I get serious


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 14, 2019)

Opening day of bow season. Good luck!


----------



## How2fish (Sep 27, 2019)

Well anyone had any luck yet ? I can't get down till ML and I'm getting a little batty. Anyone seen any acorns they are spotty near my house in Marietta ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 27, 2019)

Acorns are spotty here too. It’s been smoking hot so the big boys have been mostly nocturnal outside of the cool snap last weekend.  Ready for consistent cool weather and Muzzleloader myself


----------



## How2fish (Sep 30, 2019)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Acorns are spotty here too. It’s been smoking hot so the big boys have been mostly nocturnal outside of the cool snap last weekend.  Ready for consistent cool weather and Muzzleloader myself


well best of luck to you this season , I will try and send some reports when and if I have anything to report ! Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## How2fish (Oct 14, 2019)

Well I'm heading down tomorrow for the rest of the week , and the start of rifle season...best of luck to all you hunting Warren and be safe !


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Came down last week for end of muzzle and start of rifle.  Deer we’re getting frisky.  Decided to leave sat morning due to the storm.  Had to work Monday and Tuesday, figured it was gonna be getting better so I came back after work Tuesday.  Saw 1 buck this morning, but never presented a shot and two does tonight.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Not much for bucks showing up on our cameras but we did have some hogs show up during daylight on a couple of our cameras. Hope to be able to get down there soon.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 24, 2019)

We’re seeing plenty of deer just not the right deer yet. I did watch 5 bucks chase a doe around my stand Sunday morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Hit paydirt this morning not long after my update with a 133 1/8 inch 11 pointer!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 28, 2019)

NICE CONGRATS!


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 31, 2019)

What are yall seeing down there.  Saw some cruising and a little chasing beginning of last week, but not much else.  Very little scrapes and rubs.  Headed back down tomorrow, hopefully in full swing, or I just missed it.  Been a little different than years past


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2019)

The rut is in full swing down here right now! A lot of chasing


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Well maybe it will be a grand weekend


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Got down here about 345, up in trees ready to hunt by 430ish, son put this one to rest at about 535.  
Neck looks a little swoll but hocks were dry as could be.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nothing but spikes today. Really not sure it’s on in this part of the county.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Deer moving ok this morning, still young bucks trying to chase, does really didn’t want anything to do with them


----------



## Kev (Nov 3, 2019)

hiawassee1 said:


> Deer moving ok this morning, still young bucks trying to chase, does really didn’t want anything to do with them


Shot at the biggest buck I’ve seen on our property in a long time. Hit a durn limb.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 5, 2019)

hiawassee1 said:


> Got down here about 345, up in trees ready to hunt by 430ish, son put this one to rest at about 535.
> Neck looks a little swoll but hocks were dry as could be.  View attachment 988820


Congrats!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 5, 2019)

Kev said:


> Shot at the biggest buck I’ve seen on our property in a long time. Hit a durn limb.


Dang!! Hopefully you’ll get another crack at him


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Gotta work this weekend, trying to figure if I can make it down for Monday and Tuesday.  Boys wanna go to Durhamtown next weekend, so gonna be on the Honda not the summit


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hadn’t been down in two weeks, any updates


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 20, 2019)

Watched a broke up 4 1/2 year old 8 pointer tending a doe after the rain left Saturday. Saw another two year old 8 and a come in as well. That’s about it. I’ll be back at it Saturday again but looks like rain is coming in


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Taking Sunday off, so son and I are heading back down after I get off Saturday evening, and hunting til Tuesday.  Maybe some still have some curiosity in them


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Not much movement thus far for us, we’ll keep at and hopefully something goes down.


----------



## Warrencounty (Dec 13, 2019)

No more deer in warren co


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 13, 2019)

Our ponds are flooded lots of rain today. gonna hit the woods sunday morning


----------



## Warrencounty (Dec 14, 2019)

Didn’t get in the stand until 9:30 (long story) saw 4 does at 10:20 and 2 more about 11:00. Wind got up and I got down just after 1:00


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 19, 2019)

Brother got a 110 lb doe sunday morning. I saw 4 different small bucks but gave them a pass. Might not be so kind when go back after Christmas


----------



## hiawassee1 (Dec 23, 2019)

May go back after new year hunt a little and close up camper.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 12, 2020)

My last hunt was Wednesday afternoon. Quick hunt as I harvested a mature doe after sitting less than an hour. I have to say this is one of the best years I’ve ever had for quality, quantity, & rut action. Saw ALOT of rutting activity this year. Was bless to killed a 130’s 11 pointer & a big bodied late season 9 pointer(weighed over 200lbs). I also took 4 does(should have take more on one particular track but work got in the way lol)
I rate the year as excellent!!


----------

